# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  IDE مناسب براب جاوا

## hdv212

سلام و خسته نباشید
من تازه جاوا رو شروع کردم، دنبال یه IDE خوب و تمیز واسه جاوا میگردم که از J2ME هم پشتیبانی کنه (یه چیزی تو مایه های Visual Studio) - من فعلا از NetBeans استفاده میکنم ولی اصلا ide جالبی نیست، مخصوصا خاصیت قابلیت IntelliSence اون خیلی ضایعه! اندازه ش اینقدر کوچیکه که اسم کلاسها هم توش جا نمیشن.
  شما چی پیشنهاد میکنید ؟

----------


## zehs_sha

eclipse را هم امتحان کن

----------


## hdv212

از برنامه نویسی موبایل (J2ME) هم پشتیبانی میکنه ؟ من الان از NetBeans استفاده میکنم و یه PlugIn روش نصب کردم به نام MobilityPack که واسه برنامه نویسی موبایله. میخوام ببینم اونم داره ؟ یا اگه PlugIn دیگه ای میخواد چطوری و از کجا بگیرم ؟
مرسی

----------


## rezaTavak

اگر netbeans نظرت را جلب نکرده فکر نکنم در ابتدای کار چیزی بهتر از اون باشه.

نگارش netbeans شما چند است؟

برای موبایل eclipse:
http://download.eclipse.org/dsdp/mtj/downloads/

----------


## hdv212

نگارش netbeans من 5.5 هست، خیلی ide ضعیفی داره(حداقل برای من که چند ساله به IDE فوق العاده قوی Visual Studio عادت کردم)

----------


## rezaTavak

در جاوا IDE زیاد مهم نیست دانستن دستورات مهمتر است.

----------


## hdv212

> در جاوا IDE زیاد مهم نیست دانستن دستورات مهمتر است


آدم باید از برنامه نویسی لذت ببره، گذشته از این Ide خیلی به درک و یادگیری دستورات کمک میکنه.

----------


## azizi-ra

> نگارش netbeans من 5.5 هست، خیلی ide ضعیفی داره(حداقل برای من که چند ساله به IDE فوق العاده قوی Visual Studio عادت کردم)


ببخشیید ، من شرمنده شما هستم ، با توجه به اینکه من خودم 7 -8 سالی به ویژوال استدیو کار کرده ام 2 - 3 سالی هم میشود که با نت بین کار میکنم از این موضوع تعجب کردم که گفتید ویژوال استدیو فوق العاده قوی است. من که ندیدم ؟!!!
در مورد نت بین هم مواردی که به دنبالش هستید در نت بین 6 اضافه شده که به زودی نسخه اصلی آن اماده میشود. 
یک نگاه اینجا بنداز نظرت عوض میشه 
http://www.netbeans.org/community/re.../60/index.html

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> ن Ide خیلی به درک و یادگیری دستورات کمک میکنه.


سلام
من با این نظرت خیلی موافقم چون IDEبهت کمک میکنه اول یه مفهوم پیچیدرو بصورت ساده بفهمی بدش خرد خرد پیچیدگی هاشم بفهمی .

----------


## dot_net_lover2

Borland JBuilder 2006 Enterprise

یکم باهاش کار کردم در بعضی موارد حتی از VS IDE بهتره ولی خیلی سنگین هست اگه Ram پایینی داری از eclipse استفاده کن.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

Jbuilder 2007 را هم امتحان کردین ؟

----------


## jeus

آقا لطف کنید هرچه زودتر این تاپیک را به نتیجه برسانید چون من 1 روز که دارم خودمو از C#‎  جدا میکنم و می آیم طرف جاوا پس بگید IDE چی باشه من الان NetBeas 5.5 را دارم و به نظرم چیز جالبیه.
تاپیک بالارم یکی پاک کنه

----------


## saeed_Z_F

سلام
به نظر من Netbeans خیلی مناسبه و ما در شرکت ازش استفاده می کنیم ولی چند تا مشکلی که ما داریم اینه که یه نسخه Stable  و خوب به سختی توش گیر میاد و دائما در حال توسعه است که شاید این یک مزیت باشد و یکی دیگه هم اینه که کلا با اینکه امکانات زیادی داره و توی محیط ها واقعا تکه ولی کیفیت پایینی داره یعنی اینکه به نظر من خوب تست نمی شه و در حین کارهای سنگین مثلا استفاده در شرکت های نرم افزاری بعضی موقها اذیت می کنه .
با تمام این تفاسیر به نظر من بهترین گزینس و روز به روز داره بهتر میشه و از لحاظ راحتی و امکانات محشره .

----------


## ریاحی

من اصلا JBuilder رو اصلا توصیه نمی کنم من J2SE رو با eclipse کار می کنم و برای j2ME هم netBeans رو پیشنهاد می کنم چون دو سال هست که J2ME کار می کنم و با netBeans هنوز به مشکل برنخوردم.
می تونید به سایت من هم سر بزنید  و اگر سوالی درباره J2ME داشتید بپرسید خوشحال میشم بتونم کمک کنم.
www.mytel.ir

----------


## behrangsa

> ببخشیید ، من شرمنده شما هستم ، با توجه به اینکه من خودم 7 -8 سالی به ویژوال استدیو کار کرده ام 2 - 3 سالی هم میشود که با نت بین کار میکنم از این موضوع تعجب کردم که گفتید ویژوال استدیو فوق العاده قوی است. من که ندیدم ؟!!!
> در مورد نت بین هم مواردی که به دنبالش هستید در نت بین 6 اضافه شده که به زودی نسخه اصلی آن اماده میشود. 
> یک نگاه اینجا بنداز نظرت عوض میشه 
> http://www.netbeans.org/community/re.../60/index.html


دوست عزیز، فقط برای اطلاع، اسم این محیط برنامه نویسی «نت بینز» هست نه «نت بین».

----------


## behrangsa

> آدم باید از برنامه نویسی لذت ببره، گذشته از این Ide خیلی به درک و یادگیری دستورات کمک میکنه.


موافقم. حتماً یک نگاهی هم به IntelliJ IDEA بنداز. با اینکه امکانات ویژاوال و ویزاردیش زیاد قوی نیست، بهترین ادیتور رو در بین تمام IDE ها داره. برای J2ME هم میتونی ازش استفاده کنی:

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features/j2me.html

برای دیدن لیست تمامی امکاناتش به اینجا یک سری بزن:

http://www.jetbrains.com/idea/features

----------


## handinux

Netbeans واقعا حرف ندارد برای برنامه نویسان جاوا و از نظر Visualization هم امکانات چشم گیری دارد.گرچه یک جاوا کار نباید از پشت پرده غافل شود و معتقدم استفاده از امکانات بصری در بیشتر مواقع باعث بی سواد بار آمدن برنامه نویس می شود اما وقتی حرفه ای شدید استفاده از IDE بسیار لذت بخش است و Netbeans بهترین گزینه

----------


## unix_svr4

> گرچه یک جاوا کار نباید از پشت پرده غافل شود و معتقدم استفاده از امکانات بصری در بیشتر مواقع باعث بی سواد بار آمدن برنامه نویس می شود اما وقتی حرفه ای شدید استفاده از IDE بسیار لذت بخش است و Netbeans بهترین گزینه


من هم با شما موافق هستم. یک برنامه نویس ( چه جاوا و چه زبان های دیگه ) نباید از پشت پرده غافل شود. به نظرم اگر کاربر مبتدی هستید:
1-اگر در سیستم عامل ویندوز برنامه نویسی می کنید Edit بهترین گزینه است. ( همان ویرایشگر تحت خط فرمان ).
2-اگر در سیستم عامل های GNU Linux/ Unix هستید ویرایشگر محبوب VI را به شما پیشنهاد می کنم که اون هم تحت خط فرمانه.
اگر واقعا می خواهید حرفه ای باشید نباید به محیط های IDE زیاد عادت کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------


## handinux

بله همینطور است.و توصیه می کنیم که جاوا را بر روی لینوکس بنویسید . آنوقت لذت واقعی برنامه نویس بودن و قابلیت حمل را تجربه می کنید!!
در ضمن unix_svr4 عزیز 
در تکنوتاکس شاهد تاپیکهای جنجالی و البته جذاب شما هستیم.بسیار برای اثبات حقانیت جاوا مناسب است!

----------


## Cave_Man

> اگر واقعا می خواهید حرفه ای باشید نباید به محیط های IDE زیاد عادت کنید.


امروزه زبان برنامه نویسی رو همراه با IDE بررسی میکنن و IDE به عنوان یک جزو جدا نشدنی زبان به حساب میاد . IDE میتونه باعث پیشرفت زبان و محبوبیت اون بشه و در آخر  IDE یک موضوع اساسی در زبانهای برنامه نویسی هست.

----------


## handinux

دوست عزیز.بحث های انجام شده توسط من و دیگر دوستان مبنی بر غافل نبودن از ساختارها و دیدن آنها از نزدیک هیچ منافاتی با عرض شما ندارد و ما نیز بدان معتقدیم.موفق باشی

----------


## saeed_Z_F

> امروزه زبان برنامه نویسی رو همراه با IDE بررسی میکنن و IDE به عنوان یک جزو جدا نشدنی زبان به حساب میاد . IDE میتونه باعث پیشرفت زبان و محبوبیت اون بشه و در آخر  IDE یک موضوع اساسی در زبانهای برنامه نویسی هست.


سلام
کاملا موافقم :تشویق:

----------


## arminhalen

به نظر من این بحث تا ابد ادامه پیدا خواهد کرد و هیچ گزینه مشترکی پیدا نخواهد شد .

در حال حاضر بنده از IntelliJ IDEA استفاده می کنم و در پاره ای از مواقع MyEclips را ترجیح میدهم .

استفاده از IDE های معروف که دوستان ازشون نام بردند یک مبحث کاملا سلیقه ای می باشد . هر کدام مزایا و معایب خود را دارد .

----------


## hamidshahram

با سلام
به نظر من بهتر از NetBeans وجود ندارد چون مورد تایید شرکت SUN نیز هست بیشتر وقتتو هدر نده

----------


## javaphantom

> سلام
> 
> نقل قول:
> نوشته شده توسط Cave_Man مشاهده تاپیک
> امروزه زبان برنامه نویسی رو همراه با IDE بررسی میکنن و IDE به عنوان یک جزو جدا نشدنی زبان به حساب میاد . IDE میتونه باعث پیشرفت زبان و محبوبیت اون بشه و در آخر IDE یک موضوع اساسی در زبانهای برنامه نویسی هست.
> 
> کاملا موافقم


قبل از هر چیز من خیلی خوشحال هستم که در این فروم باز هم چیزی جدید یادگرفتم. از جناب cave_man و همچنین از تایید بجای اقای saeed_z_F. من چند چیزی هست که برام هنوز روشن نشده است مطمعا هستم که دوستان حتما من رو راهنمایی می کنند.

گفته شده: امروزه زبان برنامه نویسی رو همراه با IDE بررسی می کنند
سوال اول: این گفته یا نوشته امروزه در کجا یا کجاها آمده؟ زبان با IDE چه سنخیت دارد که می توان این دو را باهم برسی کنیم؟ 
سوال دوم: زبان چیست؟ گرامر چیست؟ کامپایلر چیست؟ IDE را چگونه می توان با اینها برسی کرد؟
گفته شده در ادامه همان خط: IDE به عنوان یک جزو جدا نشدنی زبان به حساب میاد؟
سوال: این حسابها را چه جوری کردین یا چه جوری کردن؟ یعنی اگر IDE رو برداریم  دیگه زبان به درد نمی خوره  و باید بندازیمش دور؟ چون جدا نشدونی هستند!

گفته شده در ادامه : IDE میتونه باعث پیشرفت زبان و محبوبیت اون بشه
سوال سوم: پیشرفت یک زبان چی هست؟ اگر منظورتون از پیشرفت زبان اضافه شدنه identifier ها یا همان کلمات رزو شده یا کلیدی و همچنین اضافه شده به گرامر آن هست تا به صورت محاوره ای انسان نزدیک تر بشه که تغییرات عمده روی کامپایلر و خود زبان هست و اگر منظورتون ساختار زبان است که باز هم می تواندشامل موارد بالا باشه که بازهم ربطی به IDE نداره اگر می گفتید ساختار زبان به نوع سخت افزار بستگی داره این حرف کامل صحیح بود. البته شاید شما درست می گید امروزه اول IDE درست می کنند تا محبوبیت رو ببرند بالا بعد زبان و باقی مخلفاتش رو.

در آخر گفته شده:  در آخر IDE یک موضوع اساسی در زبانهای برنامه نویسی هست.
شما حتما یک مقاله یا یک کتاب در مورد این موضوع آخر چاپ کنید. البته اگر توانستید به سوال های من جواب درست بدهید.

درسی در دانشگاهای این مملکت وجود داره برای رشته کامپیوتر به نام طراحی و پیاده سازی زبانهای برنامه سازی کتاب ترجمه شده این درس به فارسی هم توسط آقای جعفرنژاد قمی هست من دیدم به بقیه دوستان که چه رشته کامپیوتر هستند و چه نیستند پیشنهاد می کنم بخونند این کتاب برای دادن یک دید کوچک بسیار خوب هست.

دوستان عزیز من جلوجلو به این نکته اشاره می کنم که ارزش و کارایی یک زبان به محیط IDE یا ابزارهای کمکی از این  قبیل هیچ ربطی ندارد. بلکه
ارزش یک زبان به موارد کاربر به سخت افزار موجود به متدهای پیاده سازی به متدهای برنامه نویسی و  مطالعات تئوری و از همه مهمتر استاندارد سازی آن که جاوا کاملا داره اون و پشتیبانی می کنه بصورتی که این استاندارد حتی توی یخچال خونها هم داره استفاده می شه. این زبانها خودشان در سطوح مختلف و مدلهایی از جمله
زبانهای امری
زبانهای شی گرا
زبانهای تابعی
زبانهای قانونمند

استفاده صحیح از این زبانهاهم هیج ربطی به IDE نداره چی برسه به ساخت آنها.
حالا چی می شه یک زبان به قول استاد محبوبیت پیدا می کنه IDE آن نیست بللکه می شه گفت زبانی هست که در کل دارای چینن خواصی باشه.
سادگی و یکپارچگی
پشتیبانی از لایه های انتزاعی یا همان abstract
استاندارد یا همان قابل حمل بودن
تنومند بودن یا همان exception handling را بتونه درست انجام بده
ممکنه در آخرشم بیایید به زور محیط برنامه نویسی را اضافه کنید ولی شایان ذکر است منظور از محیط برنامه نویسی IDE نیست بلکه منظور محیطی است که بتواند از مستندات ما که همان کدهای ما باشند بتواند بدرستی محافظت کند.
باقیشم به عهده دوستان می گذارم.
من منتظر جواب سوالاتم هستم امیدوارم که جواب سوالاتم رو بگیرم؟

----------


## zacaria

سلام
من زیاد با جاوا کار نکردم و کار با اون رو تازه شروع کردم.
اما با ویژال بیسیک زیاد کار کردم. همون طور که میدونید ویژوال دارای محیط برنامه نویسی کاملا قدرتمند و کاملی هست که هر ابزاری رو که ممکنه مورد نیاز برنامه نویس باشه در خودش جا داده.
اما با وجود این روز بروز از محبوبیت و میزان توجه برنامه نویسان به اون کاسته میشه و بیشتر برنامه نویسان پس مدتی کار با ویژال رو به زبانهایی مانند java میارند که در مقایسه با ویژال دارای IDE مناسبی نیست!
اگر در مورد دلیل و علت این امر کمی فکر کنیم به این نتیجه میرسیم که باید گفته های جناب javaphantom رو تائید کنیم.
IDE ملاک مناسبی برای سنجش قدرت یا ضعف یک زبان نیست. البته بنظر من.
موفق باشید.

----------


## javaphantom

> اگر در مورد دلیل و علت این امر کمی فکر کنیم به این نتیجه میرسیم که باید گفته های جناب javaphantom رو تائید کنیم.
> IDE ملاک مناسبی برای سنجش قدرت یا ضعف یک زبان نیست. البته بنظر من.
> موفق باشید.


دوست عزیز اینها گفته های من نیستند که کسی بخواد تایید کنه یا رد کنه این گفته همگی در کتابهای دانشگاه در پایه کارشناسی و حتی کاردانی وجود داره و بصورت آکادمیک در حال تدریس هست و حتی یک درس سه واحدی برای همین موضوع در نظر گرفته شده که به آن اشاره کرده ام.
متاسفانه بقول یک دوستانم رشته کامپیوتر مخصوصا نرم افزار در دنیا تنها رشته ای شده که هر کسی داره در مورد اون اداع می کنه و نظریه پردازی.
شاید برای خیلی از دوستان این جملات آشنا باشه و اون رو  در کوچه بازار یا حتی فامیل شنیده باشند که شخصی چنین اظهار کرده که نوه من یا فرزند من خود بیلگیتس هست اصلا یک نابغه است. با کامپیوتر کارایی می کنه که آدم شاخ در می آره. فیلم می زاره موزیک بخش می کنه تازه با برادرم که اون ور دنیاست صحبت می کنه الله اکبر.
بعد از مدتی هم که این کارها تکراری می شه یک کلاس بیرون و بعدشم می شه دیگه کارشناس نتیجشم می شه همینی که الان هست

----------

